# Guan Guan Trampers



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Shipmates, Wonder if any ex- Golden Wonder, or Golden Spring
mates still on surface! 1967 - 75 Fareast Area. Orrabest!!


----------



## Capson (Feb 1, 2011)

*Guan Guan Trampers*



Gerard Carmichael said:


> Hi Shipmates, Wonder if any ex- Golden Wonder, or Golden Spring
> mates still on surface! 1967 - 75 Fareast Area. Orrabest!!


A late reply...
My father (William Urquhart) was with Guan Guan for a while, I think in the late '60s.
He would have been Master or 1st Mate and was on mv Golden City.
He died in 1982 aged 62.


----------



## 3knots (Nov 9, 2007)

I was Master of 'Golden Gulf' for several voyages China - Persian Gulf in 1976. Vessel was ex 'Essex'.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Recall 'Golden Wonder' berthing on South Wharf (#1?) up by Spencer Street Bridge 68/69ish when I was sitting mates ... I think the mate was from Adelaide.... he had a big reel to reel Akai and enjoyed playing steam train recordings...

Lovely old ship....


----------

